# Pigeon in Pittspurg, California needs a home soon



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I have a pigeon that was reported to us that needs a home as soon as possible, is there anyone in or around that area that could give it a home? If so pm me and I will give you the finders info to get in contact with him. I need to find it a home before April 17th being I will be away with my daughter, we will be in LA.


----------

